# SlingPlayer Mobile for iPad Update, sort of



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Since I've complained in various threads about the delay in Slingplayer Mobile for the iPad, I thought I'd post this response from an actual Sling employee in a thread on their discussion web site:

​


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This morning my eyes focused on the area highlighted below:








If you click on it you go to this page which tells you such things as:


> We have been hard at work on an iPad version of SlingPlayer Mobile. When it becomes available it will be priced at $29.99, the same as all of our SlingPlayer Mobile applications. The new app will take full advantage of the iPad's beautiful display.
> 
> Note that the new SlingPlayer Mobile for iPad will only work with the Slingbox PRO-HD and Slingbox SOLO. Legacy Slingboxes, like the Classic, TUNER, AV, and PRO, do not have the hardware capability to stream at the iPad's higher resolution. This means that if you own a legacy Slingbox, you will want to upgrade it.
> 
> ...


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I wonder why there is no mention of the VIP922?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

None of this is new. Both their home page and the annoucement of the up and comming sling pad app have been posted for months and months on their site as well as their forums.

Here's another page detailing the price; again this is not new news.
http://www.slingbox.com/get/ipad-si...nt=12910285&utm_campaign=Windows Phone 7 - US

Just to make sure everyone knows their stance on this app; it will be riced at 29.99 no matter if you have the existing iPhone version (so no free upgrades). They also specifically state specifically state that it will only work with the Solo and Pro HD box's (no previous legacy box(s) such as the tuner, classic, a/v or pro model).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's one thing on the <$5 apps that you have to buy again for an iPad or again for iPhone 4 retina display... but a $30 app... I would not be inclined to buy it a 2nd time if I had already bought it.

Full disclosure... I did buy it for the iPhone... but it was during the rebate-promotion for having a 922 where Dish gave a credit on your Dish Network bill to cancel out buying the app... so the net was it was free.

I wonder... about the Dish Remote Access app... They updated that to include Sling for the 922... so now they just give you that free if you have a 922 instead of you having to buy the full SlingPlayer app... I wonder if/when they will update Dish Remote Access for the iPad.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> None of this is new. Both their home page and the announcement of the up and coming sling pad app have been posted for months and months on their site as well as their forums.


That's true and I've been complaining on their Forums for months. But, the appearance of a notice on the front page is new which gives me hope. Of course I had hope in April....


----------

